# 2 apple TV ?



## Aragorn56 (3 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je cherche une solution simple et pas trop couteuse pour lier ensemble certains éléments audio vidéo. J'ai un lecteur DVD de salon, un ampli HC et un projecteur vidéo. Je me demandais s'il existait une solution pour relier en wifi le projecteur vidéo et l'ampli HC...via 2 Apple TV.

J'ai peur que la réponse soit négative... mais on ne sait jamais.


----------

